# Solved: Vista and XP Printer File Sharing Issue



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

I've looked through the previous posts and have tried many different things, but I can't make any progress. Basically, I have a new Windows Vista Home edition computer that is connected to a router to the internet. I can get on the internet fine. I also have a XP computer connected into the router and connected to the internet. I have a printer connected to the Vista computer.


I cannot see any files from either computer. In addition, I can't share the printer (at a minimum that is what I'd like to do).

I have: 

same WORKGROUP. 
Updated the XP system with the LLTD patch.
disabled (as best I can tell) all firewalls from both computers. 
enabled file and printer sharing
can ping both computers utilizing network addresses
from Vista can see my XP computer under "Network & Sharing Center"'s "View Full Map"
Created a user account on XP with the same name and password as my Vista account and logged into it.

Cannot get to anything on the XP computer from Vista or see anything within the workgroup.
Cannot ping either computer utilizing computer names - I tried adding the Vista machine to the LMHOSTS file on the XP machine - didn't seem to have any affect.
And again cannot see any files from either computer or get to the printer on Vista.

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One possibility for failure to ping by Computer Name after success with ping by IP address is a firewall (internet security). When 'disabled' works that's great, but other times you have to uninstall or properly configure for LAN access.

Check that these services are running (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services):
Computer Browser
Network Location Awareness
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

I still cannot ping by computer name and access hasn't changed. Let me make sure that I'm entering the command right. Is it:

ping computername where computername is the name of my computer?

I uninstalled Norton Firewall on my Vista machine. The XP machine only has Norton anti-virus - no firewall is part of that version. I checked and Windows firewall is turned off on both computers. Is there a way to unintall that? If so, how?

Could there be something with my router? Both computers go through the router to the internet and have no problems. Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention I have those services running on both computers. I checked.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

On your LAN adapter, under "network connectctions" and then "properties".

Is "client for microsoft networks" installed and selected?


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

Client for MS Network is on for both machines. At one time, I did have the XP machine networked to a Windows ME machine. I took the Windows ME off the network. 

Thanks!

I did find some differences -

Vista - all are enabled
Client for MS Netowrk
Qos Packet Scheduler
File & printer sharing
Internet Protocol version 6
Internet Protocol version 4
Link-Layer Topology Discover Mapper I/O
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder

XP - all are enabled
Client for MS Network
Service Advertising Protocol
File & Printer sharing
QoS Packet Scheduler
Link-layer Topology Discovery Responder
NW Link NetBIOS
NWLink IPx/SPx/Netbios Compatible Transport
Internet protocol TCP/IP


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

On vista, you may want to remove IPV6, it does not do any good to have it now. This is for the future and you can install it back if needed.

Also, on xp, I would disable netbois to see what happens


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

I disabled IP6 - it wouldn't let me uninstall it on the Vista machine.

I also disabled both NetBIOS settings on the XP machine. Still can't ping by computer name. Still can't see either machine. I even tried rebooting both machines.

Any help is appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine why you'd want to disable NETBIOS over TCP/IP, but I'd suggest you not do that.

Take a look at File and Printer Sharing in Windows Vista


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Try this:

To connect to the shared folder from another computer

Click Start, and then click Run. 
In the Open box, type: 
\\computer

*where computer is the name of the computer where the network resource lives 
*make sure both of the computers are on
Click OK.

To find the computer name right click on the computer icon either on the desktop are Start button. The computer name is found under the Computer Name tab


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There is an update for XP machines that need to connect to Vista machines. Forgot the KB Article number, but Google for LLTD Update for XP.


----------



## Funkyjuice (Jun 18, 2007)

I had this exact same issue..

I know it sounds stupid (even more so for Microsoft) but you cannot "see" other pcs on the network until you share the hard drive on the vista pc first.. then suddenly all other machines appear on the network list...

Sounds ridiculous but it worked for me... let me know if it helps...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think I'd start the networking setup process all over on both systems. Change the workgroup name too.


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

I have tried everything in these posts. Turned back on NetBIOS on the XP system. Reset up all the networking on both machines. And turned on sharing for the c drive on Vista. I had already installed the LLTD patch before I first posted. I'm still having problems and believe it's a problem with either my IP setup or my router.

I double checked - windows firewall off - both computers. No 3rd party firewall.

I looked up why I can't ping to a computer name. Doc says that the host name can't be resolved with the DNS server.

I can use the net view command with IP address and it works. I get a system 53 errror when I use the computer name. Again - Doc says that the host name can't be resolved with the DNS server.

I checked the router - DHCP is enabled and both computers are listed in the DHCP clients table.

In IPConfig - the default gateway is the same for both computers. The vista machine has a subnet of 255.240.0.0 and the XP machine has one of 255.247.255.0. I don't know if that matters.

I checked the IP settings on both computers and everything is set to automatic.

Any ideas of what I should try or look at? I'm not a networking expert and am at a loss. All help is appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You can't ping each other because the subnets are all jacked up. Are you sure you did not set those machines for static addresses? That's the ohly way I know you could have come up with those subnets, A SOHO router should have ssubnets in the 255.255.255.0 range.
Reset the entire network like Akacandy suggested.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you tuned on simple file sharing for both computers?

Windows Key + E ( or go to Windows Explorer )
click on TOOLS, FOLDER OPTIONS
click on VIEW tab
Scroll all the way to the bottom and make sure
" Use Simple file sharing " is CHECKED


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Make the subnet mask 255.255.255.0 as mentioned above.

Manually set an IP for both machines and see if that helps.

Then be patient and WAIT as it takes a WHILE for Vista to show the shared machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Post the ipconfig /all for each machine.


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's help! Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 for all computers.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

So, we are good?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

From his title to his post, and the fact that the thread is marked solved, I'd say we are good to go  

:up:


----------



## natgain (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes - I have everything communicating. Printer is shared. Everything works as expected.

Previously, I had unplugged the router and didn't see any effect. This time - I unplugged all computers from it and I used the reset button on the router. I checked the ipconfig settings - the subnet masks were all 255.255.255.0. I then checked and could access each computer's drive. I shared the printer and it worked! I learned a lot about networking on this one!

Again - Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank goodness...I was about at the bottom of my bag of tricks!


----------



## TheFatController (Aug 24, 2007)

Funkyjuice!! Your a genius.

Such a simple solution, but nobody has acknowledged that you had the answer.
Just map a drive on your vista PC, then your XP PC becomes visible.

My Vista notebook has been dropping the network drive mappings to my XP file server. I have not been able to ping XP server by name, but only IP address (sometimes), and generally a very unstable network connection.

In the Vista network view, I have not been able to see XP computers. Another PC with vista I could see everything. 

After sharing the c drive, I then opened up network view, ***MIRICLE*** , the XP PC appeared.

Thanks again Funkyjuice. My hero.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll bet it did work! And at the same time made that entire system vunerable.


----------



## TheFatController (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like you have not used vista.

It is only vulnerable to someone with a username and password with access to the vista computer. Even with the drive shared to "everybody". I can see the computer on the network, but can not see the shares unless I log in.

Vista security is so tough, that it is difficult to delete files from your own computer, unless you specifically tell it that you own the files.

Do you have a better solution? It is the only thing I have found that worked. After many hours of distress.
Please let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you share the entire root drive, the system is vunerable.


----------

